# What to charge for de-icing application



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Got a salter this year for the truck. What are others marking it up to customers? ( 100-150-200% ) Then add in additional $ for your time to apply it and equipment usage? Example: i pay 5.00 for a 50# bag of rock salt....i mark it up 100%....so now its $10.00..then i add my time and equipment use of 15.00.....so i would tell the customer it would cost them a total of $25.00 per 50# bag of rock salt applied to their property. I really hope that example made sense... this salt treated salt, calcium pricing is all new to me!!!


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Buy for $8
Mark up to $14
Charge Client $20 to keep it stocked in salt bins around their property..


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been marking up 100%, so a 50# bag I get for $8 I charge $19 per bag when I salt. I haven't added any extra on for my time or equipment but I think I might on my next few bids.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

dieselboy01;1513490 said:


> I haven't added any extra on for my time or equipment but I think I might on my next few bids.


Think? Might? Next?I'd suggest you do add on for time & equipment, if not for your self do it for all others in the industry! Besides how are you going to pay for your new spreader when the one you have gets old & or breaks?
Trust me, it's a good idea!Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

First Responder;1507326 said:


> Got a salter this year for the truck. What are others marking it up to customers? ( 100-150-200% ) Then add in additional $ for your time to apply it and equipment usage? Example: i pay 5.00 for a 50# bag of rock salt....i mark it up 100%....so now its $10.00..then i add my time and equipment use of 15.00.....so i would tell the customer it would cost them a total of $25.00 per 50# bag of rock salt applied to their property. I really hope that example made sense... this salt treated salt, calcium pricing is all new to me!!!


Thats the right idea, I cant speak for your exact #'s but thats the system or at least should be. It will depend on your market & costs, make sure you really sit down & figure out what it truly costs. vehicle, gas, payroll, equipment, material, travel times(in storms) GL insurance, truck insurance, tires paper to print invoices, ink for the printer ect., ect, ect. then you have a better idea what you need & can charge.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

charge a lot, your extending yourself out there legally and definitely financially, I bought my first spreader this year for 650 and before it spreaded a pound of salt it needed a new controller to the tune of another $625!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

buy in bulk...charge per 100#'s applied....all inclusive price


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

BC Handyman;1513518 said:


> Think? Might? Next?I'd suggest you do add on for time & equipment, if not for your self do it for all others in the industry! Besides how are you going to pay for your new spreader when the one you have gets old & or breaks?
> Trust me, it's a good idea!Thumbs Up


Your right, I didn't think of it like that. This is my first year salting and I'm trying to learn as much as I can, I will add more $$ on when I go out and salt. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

dieselboy01;1514380 said:


> Your right, I didn't think of it like that. This is my first year salting and I'm trying to learn as much as I can, I will add more $$ on when I go out and salt. Thanks for the advice!


Dude.... did you sign a contract? if so, your price is THE price! Just learn from it and charge more for the next one


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes I did sign a contract and I am learning from all of this. I charged x amount per bag used, I never said how many bags I will use so I will add one bag on every time I salt (use 4bag charge for 5bags) at 100% mark up. I think that will balance things out better this year.


----------

